

How AT&T Integrated Olympic Results Into Its Ads So Darn Fast - daegloe
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1681321/how-att-integrated-olympic-results-into-its-ads-so-darn-fast

======
Dylan16807
I really like this story. Why? Because they do all this work to get the ads
prebuilt and put together immediately, and then the process with waiting for
approval takes an entire day. Compare to old spice throwing up videos in half
an hour.

~~~
eriktrautman
The Olympics have very strict broadcast rules and everything that goes out
needs to get pre-approval. Even just given that hurdle, it's a pretty
remarkable achievement.

------
chimi
I wish AT&T would put as much time, thought and money into creating a reliable
product with good customer service as they do on marketing.

~~~
timjahn
When I was an AT&T customer (Sprint now), this is something I genuinely never
understood. I constantly found myself chuckling at the AT&T commercials (which
were actually funny) but always wondering why they were so good at marketing
but so horrible at the actual product they sell.

------
rythie
When I saw the title (not living in the U.S.) I thought 'darn fast' would be
the next advert break after it happened.

Surely this type of ad could be pre-approved, since they only bit that will
change is the sports footage, which has already been on TV by that point
anyway.

~~~
aes256
Same. I thought this was going to be along the lines of the betting ads we
have in the UK, where the latest odds for sporting events (accurate to within
a minute, I believe) are fed into TV adverts during or immediately before
those event broadcasts.

A 24-hour turn-around only seems impressive relative to the amount of time it
normally takes to produce such an ad, which most viewers won't appreciate.

------
webwanderings
This was indeed a genius idea.

It sort of reminds us how a TV camera and a TV itself overpowers the Web, and
proves that TV is still a very powerful medium. Just look at the Internet as a
whole and look at what we see through those TV cameras. The poverty of the
Internet is so obvious.

Whatever may be the outcome of NBC's time-delayed prime-time broadcast of
Olympics, one thing is obvious....they have clearly used the latest technology
of Internet and the latest technology of Cameras, integrating the drama-
creation aspect (Hollywood's legacy) to present something to the US audience
(don't know about the world) a very captivating and powerful experience. The
Ads here are only complementing the process.

------
te_chris
So, exactly how you'd expect them to then?

~~~
timmaah
Yeah.. not exactly hackerish..

They did the same shot 100's of times and just picked the one off the shelf
that matched the swimmers time.

~~~
blakerson
So it's hustle-ish instead of hacker-ish.

Still worked.

edit: it's worth bearing in mind that this could be still hack-worthy given
the unmentioned, and probably many, constraints created by the broadcast TV
business.

------
sil3ntmac
Haha, our definitions of "darn fast" are a little different I think. Has
anyone told this guy that NBC's Olympics are not in "near realtime" ?

